
Live Web Audio Input Enabled - mmahemoff
http://updates.html5rocks.com/2012/09/Live-Web-Audio-Input-Enabled
======
apoorvsaxena
Thanks a lot. Had just started to experiment with the code on
<http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/getusermedia/intro/> and was coming
across the answers on various forums about microphone input not being
supported as then by HTML5. Feel motivated about completing a Hack now.

